# Anyone had an FET and testing around 22nd October?



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hiya

I have had a frozen embryo transfer this morning and am now on the dreaded 2WW.

Is there anyone else out there who has had or is having soon an FET and would like to be buddies on the 2WW?

Thanks.

Lynn
xx


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Lynn,

I had FET on the 2nd Oct, it was my last two embryos of a batch of 9, unfortunately out of the 2 only 1 survived and it had lost 50% of it cells when thawed. Although they said this is OK. I will be testing on the 15th. How are things going for you have you had your embryos transfered yet?

Have you had any other treatment?

Johannax


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Johanna and Lynn

I had a fet transfer last Wednesday and i'm due to test on the 17th arrgghh!!!

So far i've been ok -ish but this morning I woke up and had this terrible feeling of emptiness       I just  sat and cried.  Maybe it was sign ? ARRRGGHH I'm going      and i've still got 10 days to go

nat xx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Johanna & Nat

Johanna - I am very similar to you. I only had 2 embroys and only one survived so I have only had one put back as well.  
Not really felt any different at all but it has only been a couple of days I suppose. Are you on oestrogen tablets and pessaries for the 2 weeks?

Nat - We all have days like that so dont read anything into it and try and say positive.

Good luck to us all and keep in touch.

Lynn
xxx


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Lynn

Yes I'm also on the pessaries and patches.  I have to do my pessaries at 8am 4pm and 12pm , I'm sure on night i'm going to put it in the wrong place   

I also had one intact embryo transfered and two that had lost their cells  .  
Are either of you going to test early ? i'm going to try really hard but i know i will give in.

best of luck girls, natalie xx


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Lynn & Nat,

I am on Pessaries, steroids, 5mg folic acid and aspirin cos of my previous m/c. I knew last time it had not worked and I am having the same feeling again cos the 2x I did get pregnant that ended in m/c I had shooting pains around day 6 after transfer. I am now on day 6 and have not had any yet. I sure it is different in every pregnancy so I am trying to stay positive. 

Have either of you any plans for another go if this does not work. ( I am sure it will, positive thinking that is what everyone tells you!!!) I may look at egg sharing as I have no embryos left. Not sure if I can due to my m/c but hopfully they will let me. I am also going to look at blastocyst transfer as I have read a lot about this and it seems a better way to go. I hate this 2 week wait and if the embryos were not going to make it to blastocysts I would like to find out sooner rather than later. I know there is no guarantees whatever the stage they are put back but it seems the success rate is better with blastocyst transfer.

Johannax


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

hi johanna,

this is my last go , as you can see i have already been so so lucky and got two cheeky boys  

i think i'm going crazy - well i know i'm going crazy. one minute i think it hasn't worked the next i think i'm having triplets and that would be a disaster as i got pre-eclampsia with my youngest arrgghhh !!!! being pregnant with one will be risky any more will end in disaster I KNOW IT      

i wish i could go to sleep and wake up in two weeks.

all i can say on preggy symptoms is that every pregnancy is different and I think because we want it soooo much it plays with our mind. i also take aspirin, folic acid, wellwoman and floradix, my whole day is consumed with taking something.

take care girls, natalie xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Girls

Im due to have FET on Tues if it thaws ok. Its a blast so test date will be 10 days later on the 19th.
Its my last little embi and its such a shame to leave it all alone in the freezer. Hopefully il be joining
you on the 2ww x


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Lyndalou

Welcome    

I have to test on the 17th  so I have a long way to go.  I'm still going crazy    

I don't know much about blasts, but i know that they give you a good chance so fingers crossed    

I hope Jo and Lynn are ok today    

natalie xx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Nat, Jo & Lyndalou

Thank god I have got a few people to share this time with.  Can I just ask you how long after your transfer have you been given a test date.  Mine is 17 days after transfer which seems really long.  I want to test before then, do you think I could?  I notice you take asprin, did your clinic tell you to take that and what is it for?  My clinic didnt mention it. Im just on the pessaries twice a day and oestrogen tablets three times a day.

I am planning on having another go as soon as I can if this does not work as this is a frozen transfer from my first fresh IVF.  My clinic have never given me the option of a blastocyst transfer - what is it and do you specifically have to ask for that?

Sorry for all these questions but this is my first frozen transfer from my first IVF.

Can I also ask, are you all taking it easy?  My clinic just said to me carry on as normal so I am doing in that I have gone back to work and I am still doing housework, etc.  My clinic said it will have no effect on the outcome.  What do you think?

Hope you are all ok

love Lynn
xxx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi do you mind if I join you? We had to 2 Embryos transferred on the 2 Oct. To get them they had to thaw all 7 of our frosties. This will be our last time too. We are also lucky to have a gorgeous daughter. We were going to go to the clinic to test  on Mon 15th but are doing the test at home on 13 sat as clinic don't do testing on a w/e and Sat is official test date.
Will do personals later when DD in bed...
Love
Donna


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Natalie....Hope those embies are snugling in nicely    

Hi Lynn...My test date is 10days after ET because they are blasts but at the Lister if they are 2/3 day
Embies they say test 14 days after transfer. 17 days does seem quite long but at least you
will get a def result as all drugs will be gone out of system
I didnt take asprin for my first cycle but did on last transfer and am taken it now for this one.
I read about it on here so decided to give it a try. Its suppose to thin your blood which can
help implantation and prevent early miscarraige. Do tell your doctor if you are going to take it
because it might not work well with other medication your on. Doctors usually only
recommend it for people who have numorous failed cycles and recurrent miscarraige.
This transfer is also a frozen one for me [ if it thaws ok waiting for phonecall at mo ]
At our clinic if you have at least 8 eggs they will suggest going to blasocyst stage because
by doing so you risk loosing all embies and having nothing for transfer. We were lucky enough
to have 18 eggs 17 fertilised so was able to take them to blast [ended up with 5]
After 2 BFN on my blast transfer not a big fan at moment. There is some doctors who think
the embryo is better back in its natural enviroment asap. 
I have rested mostly during my last 2wws. Hospital reccomends getting on with your normal life
but I thought id use it as an excuse to be a lazy sod! 
Try to stay positive hon and beleive this one WILL work.
Think thats all your questions hon. Very confusing time for everyone 
Would be lost without this site x

Hi Jo... how are you doing?


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Donna


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hiya

Thanks Lynda, I better not start now with the asprin now then just in case it does intefere with my medication as I didnt think to ask the hospital.

Hi Donna - glad you have joined us.  You are over halfway in your 2ww now then.  How are you feeling?  Any symptoms?

Speak to you all later

Lynn
xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi guys 
i have just had FET and tested today........day 14 got bfn!!  ....we have been told to retest on wed so will be 16 days so Loobs i would say day 17 is a safe bet! we had two beautiful 4-cell intact embies put back and we felt blessed, we were sure if they survived the thaw that one would  make it all the way! i was told today by my nurse that they can be abit slow to implant and i noticed i got bad cramps day 12 so i wander if they were implanting   there is still hope, since then i have had shooting pains and sore boobs! and no AF! no signs of her!  im taking cyclogest, duphaston and progynova! last time i got AF at day 10 but also BFP/m/c! @ 6 weeks! so dont know what to think??
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Tix

Sorry you got a BFN today but hopefully by Wednesday that will turn into a BFP.  Its a good sign that you are showing symptoms as well.  

Good luck with it and keep us informed.

Lynn
xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

i will be following your progress Loobs!! praying for a BFP for you too! 
Tix xxx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Tix

Give us an update on how you are feeling tomorrow.

Lynn
xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi Lynn and girls how you all doing?  

well i still have no AF, still no signs! ... im not sure what to think.....im sure maybe its just the drugs......but they didnt stop the   last time! BUT different cycle different protocol?
im sure tomorrow will be BFN.....i cant be that lucky!  ......Will let you know 
Tix xxx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Tix

You can be that lucky, dont give up just yet!!!!

How are you other girls doing?

Lynn
xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

how are you doing Loobs??


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all doing well and not going mad waiting. I went back to work today. Still feel like it has not worked, still no shooting pains.

Nat - I was reading your e-mail on testing early. I will probably test early as it is a FET without meds. I know I should not but it is really hard not to. Probably test from day 10 like I have all the other times. What about you?

Lynn - I am glad you sent that first e-mail as it is really nice to talk to people who are waiting to test round the same time. I am on aspirin cos of m/c but my test results came back that my blood was thin enough. My clinic says to test 14 days after embryos are transfered. My clinic did not ask if I wanted blastocyst until the 3rd go. Wish I had said yes at the time but decided not to, I will next time. Who are you with?

Tix - Good luck for tomorrow. Fingers & toes crossed for you.

Johannax


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hiya Girls

I'm feeling really blue tonight     I've been really moody my poor dh. With regards to testing I'm going to test early too.  My friend got me a first response test kit yesterday arrgghhh !!! I think I will start testing from Saturday.  I'm sooo nervous  I got positive results with both my previous pregnancies early , so if it is negative I can't get say well I've tested too early blah blah blah......... oh god I'm going crazy AGAIN   

I feel strange because I so want the 2ww to go fast, but at the same time while i'm on the 2ww I've got hope.  ARRGGHH - go crazy again girls   

Anybody feel different     

Tinx - I wish you the very best of luck for tomorrow       

have a good evening girls,       

love, natalie xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Natalie
i know what you mean hon! whilst you are on that 2ww and leading up to it there is that hope still. 
hope it all works out for you, delighted to see you have a gorgeous baby boy, hope he will soon have a little sis or brother! 
one thing i learnt is never to test early, if you get BFN its torture! so think carefully. LOL Tix xxx


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I know testing early can be torture for some but in a strange way it made me less upset when I did my final test on day 14 and it was still BFN last month. I know this may sound a bit silly but it helped me. I suppose the down side could be that you catch the HCG early and the embryo may not implant properly and you could get a negative on day 14 even if you had a positive a few days before. 

Johannax


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hiya girls

Oh my god Im going crazy already and I have got ages to go yet.  I have been feeling really down today.  I went back into work today which didnt help but I also dont think I have much chance because only one embryo survived the thaw and got transferred and there was fragmentation to that embryo so not feeling positive at all - I wish I could be.

Tix - Good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you.

Jo & Nat - If you are going to test early when will that be? Ooh I hope it is a pleasant early surprise.  

Lyndalou - How did it go today?  Hope everything was ok, let me know.

Dippy - How are you doing?  Not long to go to test date now for you.  Any signs?

Hope you're all coping with the 2WW

Lynn
xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

thers a saying ......'what doesnt kill you makes you stronger' keep your pecker up Lynn.

I have a friend who has had 7 attempts at ICSI and has finally got BFP ...her embies were graded 7 (abroad) shes now 26+ weeks and they were frosties!!! hope that inspires you this time round Lynn! whenever i feel down i think of her! 
thanx for the best wishes girls. LOL Tix


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

well hopefully third time lucky  .  I had ET yesterday after a natural cycle.  Our official test day is Tues 23rd October but my AF is due on 19th.  We really want it to work this time.  It's been a tough year   ; 9 babies have been born to friends or colleagues.  I want to be number 10!  

Good luck and keep PMA    

Bethan Jane


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi girls    Well im officially a member of th PUPO gang. One little embi on board. Test date the 19th.

Hi Loobs  Try to stay positive hon. It only takes 1 egg and hopefully its settling in nicely x 

Hi Tix  thinking of you today. Hope you get your BFP

ladies try to stay positive


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi girls
just to let you know my BFN was confirmed today....day 16!....so im sure its right now. stopped taking drugs tonight so im sure the witch will be here very soon!........gr8! feeling very numb!
well its take a break for us right now, next summer i wreckon! AUG is supposed to be the best time to be on a 2ww statistially   ...so may see if can do it then!  we need time to play and have fun and have some togetherness without thinking of babies for a short while.....easier said than done eh?...esp since my clock its tick-tocking and im 40 next year   .  guess the bonus then is you can have 3 embies put back! 
3rd time lucky......it would have been to good to have 2 BFPs on the trott!
thanx girls for support....will be popping to see your BFPs! 
  
Tix xxxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

So sorry Tixy   Im 40 next year too but if we get BFN we will also take a break. Think you need to recharge batteries and
                                  have some quality time together. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Tix - I have PM'd you but I am so so sorry honey.  You take care of yourself. xxxx

Lyndalou - Welcome to the PUPO gang, hope you 2ww doesnt drive you insane too much.  How you feeling?

Bethan -Welcome to the group.  Hopefully this will be your year.  How are you feeling?

How are the rest of you?

Lynn
xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Loobs  Im ok thanks. This is the 3rd 2ww since July so getting used to it now. No symtoms yet. Tummy little swollen
              but think thats the pesseries. Hope your not finding the 2ww too bad


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Morning girls,

I'm sorry to do this to you all, but I'm going to bow out now   

This is my 8th tx cycle and my 3rd fet and I know my body very well and I know that it hasn't worked. I have had two positives before and my body has always let me know very early in both cycles.

I'm totally gutted - I have failed AGAIN      I'm feeling very tearful so I'm going to go for a walk, it's lovely here very autumnal.

You all probably think I'm very silly, but I just know.

I will look in to see how you are all doing and wish you all the very best of luck.

Lots of love, Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Natalie

Im so sorry you feel that way and I hope you are wrong about the result but understand what you are saying.

I still want to wish you the best of luck though and lots of love

Loobs
xxx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Everybody has gone very quiet on here.

How are all my buddies?

Lynn
xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi Loobs
how are you? your 2ww seems forever?? 
im still getting my head round BFN....hit me hard. but have a new focus now......my 2nd marathon in Copenhagen  hubby is gonna train me.....hes done 12 plus triatholons! so guess we can have some fun together and take our minds off things a little...this does come abit consumming! im aiming for sub 4 hours this time!  
i figure it will get me fit for my next Tx in June 2008!..........3rd time lucky! 
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Lynn,

Well the 2 week wait has dragged on and on. I did test today and it was a BFN, my test date is tomorrow and I will test again but I know it will not change in to a BFP. I do not feel to upset as I had a feeling it had not worked again. I am now going to look at self-funding with Guys hospital, the prices of my private clinic is so expensive. Guys seem to have a good success rate and I really want to try blastocyst transfer this time. I know the chances of having anything to transfer is less but why put your self through the 2 week wait if you can know before that they will never make it to blastocysts. I may also look at egg share but due to my previous miscarriages I am not sure I can.

Good luck for your test date, we need someone to have good news!!!

I will let you know how I get on at Guys!

Johannax


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Jo,

Oh hunny, a huge  

I'm so very sorry it hasn't worked.

Take care of yourself, Natalie xx


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for your message Nat, did you do a test to find out for sure yours did not work?

Johannax


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

hi jo,

yes i did a test and it was negative  

nat xx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi guys

My 2ww wait does seem to be going on forever and is still officially just over a week ago.  I was given 22nd Oct test date which is 17 days after my ET so I think I am going to test on 20th, hopefully  that should be ok.  I did do a sneaky test yesterday which was obviously BFN and it will probably stay that way but you never know.

Nat - I am so sorry your test was negative. How are you feeling? I really hope you are ok.

Jo - Im so sorry you got a BFN.  I really do hope that you will get BFP on your official test date.  Let us know tomorrow.  I would quite like to do blast next time but my clinic has never mentioned it to me as an option.

Tixy - I hope you are ok honey.  At least you have got something to keep you very busy before you start your next journey.  

Im not really having any symptoms and I dont feel any different at all so I will no doubt be BFN as well.

Hope you are all ok

Lynn
xxx


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi all,

how you all doing?  Sorry to hear of the BFNs.  Hoping you get your dream soon.

I've been a bit down today.  I'm day 5 post ET and tofay i've had no signs of anything  .  Got some really bad news yesterday as well.  We've had an ongoing battle with insurance companies over an accident which happened 2.5 years ago.  Anyway we now have a £10,200 bill to pay.  GREAT!! on top of all this IVF stuff too.  Really  .  Not good timing what with the 2ww and all that.  Hoping for some good luck to come our way soon.    

I'm back to work on Tuesday.  I'm a teacher and have organised a trip to Alton Towers for Tues.  I didn't expect to be doing FET.  I guess i'll be drinking decaf coffee in a cafe all day and maybe admiring the gardens!  DH has taken a day off work to come too.  Should be nice.

Hoping i'll be more positive tomorrow...

Hang on in there girls.  We'll realise our dream soon.

Bethan xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

hi loobs try to stay positive hon 

Hi Nat Am sooo sorry hon 

hi tixy How are you hon. Great you have something to focus on. You both sound very fit im feeling like a slob
at moment. Think im taken this resting on my 2ww to the limit[any excuse]

hi Johanna Hope tomo gives you better news hon x

hi Bethan Sorry your feeling down. Hope tomo day out cheers up up.


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just so I can keep track I am going to post a list of all of our test dates on the bottom of each of my postings so we can keep up. 

If you can reply to this letting me know your test date I will keep updating.

Thanks guys and hope you are all ok.

Lynn
xxx

Lynn - Test 22nd Oct


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Lynn Your very orginised hon. Great idea. Test date 19th Fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Cheers lovey

I just don't want to miss anybody's important dates.  Not long for you to go now then Lynda.

Fingers crossed..........  Any signs?

Lynn
xx

Lynn - Test 22nd Oct
Lyndalou - Test 19th Oct


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi I'm testing on Tuesday 23rd but AF is due this Sat.  keeping fingers crossed.  I've been sick 4 times this morning and i'm never sick.  Hoping this is a sign.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

hi Lynn No signs yet. AF not due till after test date this time. They said I was having a short cycle[ovulating early] so
transfer was done early. Last cycle had af signs by now.
Does anyone know if you ovulate earlier in a cycle does that mean af due sooner? 

Hi Bethan Early morning sickness! sounds positive


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

BFN today on my official test day.

Good luck to everyone!

Johannax


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Johanna - I am so so sorry you got a BFN.  I hope you are ok, my heart goes out to you as I know how devastating this is.  Take good care of yourself.

Lyndalou - I was always told that AF comes 14 days after ovulating, it is the two weeks before ovulating that can vary in length of time.  

Bethan - This sounds extremely exciting. Morning sickness sounds a very good sign.  Are you going to test early?

I am on day 32 of my cycle now when I usually go 28-30 days but not reading anything into this as my clinic said the pessaries could stop me bleeding.  Has anyone else heard that or has anyone else bled whilst taking pessaries?  I didnt have pessaries last time.

Hope you are all ok, especially you Jo.

love Lynn
xxx

Lyndalou - Test 19th Oct
Lynn - Test 22nd Oct
Bethan Jane - 23rd Oct


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi lynn,

Thanks for your message, I did not bleed on my 2 week wait both times as I was taking pessaries. bleeding started 4 days after I stopped taking them and that is what my clinic said would happen. 

All the best

Johannax


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi Looby i bled first time day 10 with BFP ...but AF a week after BFN this time, both times had pesseries. every cycle is different. i thought when going through Tx it cocks your cycle up anyway 
LOL Tix x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Girls  hows everyone doing?


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

hi ladies, hope you don't mind me gate crashing, i have been very lucky with FET and just wanted to pop in and wish you all lots of luck.  . xx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Barty

That is really nice of you, thanks for that.

Well any symptoms I thought I may have had over the last few days have vanished today, feel totally normally which is probably a bad sign.  

How is everyone else?

Lynn
xxx

Lyndalou - Test 19th Oct
Lynn - Test 22nd Oct
Bethan Jane - 23rd Oct


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Barty  Thanks for that. It gives us loads of hope. Your little girl is lovely x

Hi Loobs  Im having af cramps on and of last few days just like last time so dont think its a good sign for me. If your having no
            symtoms thats good means no nasty af  on its way. Stay positive girl


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I thought i'd pop in.  My clinic informed me that my official test day is now Monday 21st October (day 13 post ET).  I'm hoping 13 is lucky for us!!  I'm well.  I've had some cramping on and off since ET.  I was sick four times on Monday morning but i've been fine since.  I went back to work today and started to feel wound up by the end of the day.  Thankfully I was booked in for acupuncture after work so i'm chilled again now.  Really fancy a glass of red.  A large one at that  .  Guess i'll hold on a little longer.  Been having bad indigestion since 3pm.  Please let this be a sign    

loobs- no worries about the cramps.  This can be a good sign.  Stay with it.  PMA.  PUPO.

Lyndalou- wow you're only days away now form testing.  Don't test early      Hang on 'til test day.

Take care,  i'll post again soon.  If you want to read my diary it's on 2ww FET board.

Bethan xx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Lyndalou - Dont worry.  I thought af symptoms were a good sign as pg symptoms are similar, thats what I have heard anyway so come on, dont give up.

Bethan - I have been following you day by day on your diary.  Keep your chin up.  Is your new test date Monday or the  21st?  

love Lynn
xxx

Lyndalou - Test 19th Oct
Lynn - Test 22nd Oct
Bethan Jane - 21st Oct


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Oops.  Think I must be going  .  Yes it is Monday.  and Monday is the 22nd isn't it!!    Sorry for the confusion.  I thought this 2ww was treating me kindly.  Maybe deep down I am going  

Will catch up later.  At work now...

Thanks Lynn,

Bethan xx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

It could be PG brain that Bethan, here's hoping.

Lynn
xxx

Lyndalou - Test 19th Oct
Lynn - Test 22nd Oct
Bethan Jane - 22nd Oct


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Lyndalou

Big day tomorrow (unless you have succumbed and tested early?)

I wish you loads and loads of luck and cannot wait to see your post on here.

I have everything crossed for you honey.

Lynn
xxx

Lyndalou - Test 19th Oct
Lynn - Test 22nd Oct
Bethan Jane - 22nd Oct


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

goodluck girls!


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think I could be out of the running, just been to the loo and bit of blood there so I think af has arrived, that is always how it starts.

Im devastated.

Will update again later

Lynn
xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi lynn I also had some blood this morning. Some girls on other thread said it could be embryo snugling in more but im not convinced.
          Same horrible cramps as last 2 BFN so think if I was preg it would feel diff. How are you hon? Any more blood? Yours still could
          be implantation bleeding because your not due to test for a bit. Try stay positive hon. Thinking of you x


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Lynda

Had not more since but really feel like it is coming.

Hope you are ok and I really really hope it will be good news from you tomorrow.

lots of love
Lynn
xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

ooooh! girls got everything crossed for you both    this 2ww is agony eh? i think they should geive you a sleeping pill for the duration! 
just been looking at Tx for istanbul!.......im tempted! anyone any experience of them....or know anyone?
Tix xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Girls..

Hope you don't mind me butting in!

Just wanted to wish Lynda loads of luck for testing tomorrow    I so hope you get that BFP this time hun  Maria x

[fly]    [/fly]

Good Luck to everyone else too!!


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Just popped in to wish Lynda good luck for tomorrow.  Thinking of you.  
Lynn- stay positive.  Hopefully it's your body just playing tricks.

I'm not feeling so positive today.  I've not felt pg during the last 2 days and am really down tonight.  In fact i've not wanted any dinner.  DH has had his.  I just feel like it's never going to happen.    Hopefully i'll feel better tomorrow after a good nights sleep...

Bethan xxx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Lynda

Just logged in to see if you have posted yet.

I really hope you get a BFP honey.

Lynn
xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

thinking of you Lynda! hope its good news  
lynne and bethan all the best for 22nd! 
LOL Tix x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

hi Ladies  Af arrived in middle of night. Afraid its a BFN for me again. Thought it would get easier to take this time but tears
              just wont stop. Dh is more upset this time because he was so sure this one had worked. Said he had dreamt it.
              Just feel such a failure. 3 BFN in 4 months just to much to bear. thanks ladies for all your support. x


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh Lynda 

I am so sorry, I hope you are ok.  I will post again later as Im in work.

lots of love

Lynn
xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

So very very sorry Lynda  

I so hoped this was the one for you, you deserve it so much, you've been through so much these last few months, it's so unfair !

You will make dh a dad one day hun I'm sure of it     Thinking of you sweetheart, big hugs, Maria x


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Dear Lynn,  big hugs from me too.  Life's so unfair isn't it.  Take it easy and don't beat yourself up.  You're doing all you can.  

Take lots of care of each other...

Bethan xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

lynda my heart goes out to you!     
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

I tested this morning.

BFN

Good luck to everyone else when testing.

Lynn
xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Lynn ..........will you retest tomorrow hon? it could change? ....im so sorry... i understand how hard this is!
  
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

BFN for us too.    We're absolutely devastated.  Going to have loads of red wine later cos i've really missed it.  Got next appointment 12th November but this time it's a full fresh go.  We've no more embies left.  Hoping Nov/Dec to start cycling.  

Thanks for all your support and good luck girls and boys...

Loads of love,

Bethan xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Bethan.......this is a real s*** eh? i so feel for you and the other girls. I also got my BFN 2 weeks ago, was feeling ok, now feel very low again! 
Tix xxx


----------



## sonianemi (Oct 7, 2007)

HI - I am new on this site, i had FET on 10/10/07 and my HCG test is due today ( 22/10/07) it came faint positive four days ago . I am too scared to do the test today. Any luck with yours? 



Loobs72 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I have had a frozen embryo transfer this morning and am now on the dreaded 2WW.
> 
> ...


----------



## sonianemi (Oct 7, 2007)

hi guys - i had first FET on 10th oct 07, tested HPT today - positive. Plesae wish me luck. Sonia


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR   HOPE YOU AHVE A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 8 MONTHS


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Fab news


----------



## sonianemi (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much girls- I have my blood test tomorrow. keep you update with my progress. love - sonia



sunny24 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR  HOPE YOU AHVE A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 8 MONTHS


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Sonia!! Good luck for your blood test today    

Maria x


----------



## sonianemi (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Girls - I have a bad news - The day i was expecting my blood test result started bleeding and had MC. I was too ill to move. My hpt and hcg test came positive on the day 9/10 of transfer. I will be going to have 2nd transfer in January08. I am happy that i have found you girls ( a shoulder to cry on ) . It hurts so much when i was so near to get somthing i was dying to have ( baby) for ages i lost it . with lots of love . : ( -  sonia



~ MJP ~ said:


> Sonia!! Good luck for your blood test today
> 
> Maria x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Sonia  

I'm so sorry hunny    A similar thing happened to me so I know how you're feeling. We got a positive after testing one day early from our first tx and were over the moon but then my hcg levels started to fall over the following week and I miscarried at 5wks.

It hurts terribly and you are probably feeling like I did, wishing it had never been positive in the first place  

I took comfort from the fact that my bubba/s did implant initially so the chances are good for getting pregnant again   

Take care hun, big big hugs    Maria x


----------

